# [solved] rt73usb fails

## bastibasti

Hi

My rt73usb seems to be working fine, kernel module loads and iwlist wlan0 scan gives all networks nearby.

now when I try to attach to some network (wlassistant) I get

"error for wireless request "Set Mode" .... device or resource busy"

what can be the problem here??

kernel is 2.6.29-gentoo-r1

dmesg gives no error, other than "wlan0 link is not ready"

there is no KDE or other wlan manager running on this host, so no ther programs access the stick

I turned off all wake/resume stuff on USBLast edited by bastibasti on Mon Apr 13, 2009 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rkfsm

I also have the rt73usb on the same kernel and it is a fickle thing...

Do you have the latest firmware from Ralink put in /lib/firmware?

Are you using wpa_supplicant or iwconfig? wpa_supplicant works better.

Are you using WEP or WPA? WPA or WPA2? AES? TKIP?

----------

## bastibasti

I have used the firmware rt73-firmware 1.8 from portage

is this the latest one? The network is only 128bit wep, and iwconfig (as wlassistant uses it)

----------

## rkfsm

Try this....

```
#!/bin/bash

kill `cat /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid`

ifconfig wlan0 down

rmmod -f rt73usb rt2x00usb rt2x00lib

modprobe rt73usb

sleep 5s

iwlist wlan0 scan

sleep 2s

iwconfig wlan0 essid MYAPPOINT

iwconfig wlan0 enc 1234567890abcdef1234567890

iwconfig wlan0 key 1234567890abcdef1234567890

iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:1C:DF:CF:5F:12

ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0

```

Substitute your own values for you AP's MAC address, ESSID, network encryption key and channel

----------

## bastibasti

Thank you I have now installed RUTILT, and it works like a charm!

BTW:

ifconfig wlan0 down

rmmod -f rt73usb rt2x00usb rt2x00lib

modprobe rt73usb

sleep 5s

-> iwlist wlan0 scan 

would not work, as wlan0 is down !

----------

